
Ask HN: Anyone else without Facebook stuck trying to get a Oculus for Christmas? - devereaux
I wanted to get my spouse an Occulus Go for Christmas. The item was on stock on Dec 19, and 5 days to ship seemed like plenty of time. So I ordered and got the nice message.<p>But one day later - &quot;Your Oculus order number 61<i></i><i></i><i></i><i></i><i></i>544 placed on December 19 has been canceled<p>As I contacted support, &quot;Our team is currently reviewing your order. It’s important that you do not create any new orders during this time. Once we have an update we will notify you. Please note that once an order has been canceled, we are unable to reinstate it. (...) Alternatively, you can order through one of our retail partners. Details on this option can be found by clicking here.&quot;<p>So I did try a &#x27;retail partner&#x27; with the same result - order cancelled.<p>Then 2 days later (today) &quot;Thank you for your patience while we reviewed the situation. Our apologies for the delayed response. We have re-reviewed the cancellation and determined it was done by our system unintentionally. We would like to request that you please create a new order and message us back with the order number. Once we have the new order number, we will review it to ensure there aren&#x27;t any issues.&quot;<p>Needless to say, I will not order from Oculus as it will never arrive on time for Christmas.<p>The same credit card, phone number and address worked just fine for getting a laptop from Microsoft, but not for getting an Oculus from a Oculus &#x27;partner&#x27; that had it in stock.<p>So I&#x27;m really wondering what happened, and if Facebook is using its database to flag orders as the only unusual thing about me is that I do not maintain a Facebook profile.<p>I really wonder if that&#x27;s what caused the issue? It is too easy to blame their &#x27;system&#x27; without telling why.<p>So I&#x27;m asking here: did anyone else experience similar problems when ordering from Oculus?<p>They haven&#x27;t told me why the order was &#x27;unintentionally&#x27; cancelled, and I doubt they ever will. I asked more than once.
======
jonchurch_
Are you in Canada? Google showed me a few reddit threads where Canadians had
their order canceled a few times when trying to pay online. OP in that thread
said using Paypal account eventually worked for them.

Here is a reddit comment from an Oculus support staff acknowledging they are
looking into issues Canadians are having ordering Oculus Go (from 6 months
ago)
[https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comments/8mro5b/payment_refu...](https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comments/8mro5b/payment_refused_when_purchasing_oculus_go_from/dzpxltf/)

~~~
devereaux
No I'm in the US, and I paid with a regular credit card.

The worst is they tell you not to place another order (using paypal for
example) while investigating.

------
malux85
Sorry for the meta-comment but this just made me laugh out loud:

“December 19 and 5 days to ship seemed like plenty of time“

